

How do I get reviews for my newly launched review website? - mmorel

Hello, I recently 'soft' launched www.HotelGymReview.com a site focused on providing a platform for people to read and write reviews about hotel gyms and fitness centers.  I want to slowly start marketing the website but really need to concentrate on getting reviews submitted by users.  I's a classic chicken and egg problem.  The site is basically useless without any reviews.&#60;p&#62;Any ideas on how to get reviews?&#60;p&#62;I am currently using twitter, facebook and Google Alerts to target users to write reviews.&#60;p&#62;Lastly, any general feedback about the site (usability, bugs, etc.) and the idea would be great.&#60;p&#62;Thanks!
======
ABrandt
Hit the streets. Do you live in an area that has a significant population of
your target market? Make a list of hotels you want to get on the site and the
possibilities from there are endless. Leave a stack of surveys with the desk
clerk, sit in the lobby with a laptop and give demos etc etc.

You've picked an extremely niche market, perfect! With such a narrow set of
potential customers its pretty easy to find them. Good luck, the site looks
nice.

~~~
mmorel
Thanks! I think we may send out a poster to Hotel Managers to post in there
gym asking users for reviews.

------
JacobAldridge
I'm impressed at the size of your database (from a quick glance - 181 Hotels
listed for Brisbane, Australia). However, it will take time for all of those
to garner reviews leaving lots of blank entries (of course, once some get
reviews the site will rank them higher, which reduces this problem).

Also, not sure if all of those actually _have_ a gym - there's plenty of
motors inns and airport lodges in that list.

Would it be appropriate to target individual TripAdvisor members (and similar
sites that allow contact between members) and ask for a specific Gym review on
your site? Especially if they've mentioned the fitness / gym / pool facilities
on the other site?

~~~
mmorel
Thanks. We have an option in the write a review to indicate that a hotel/motel
has no gym. Thanks for the tripadvisor suggestions. I'll look into the
appropriateness of contacting their members.

